# Betta alive but floating on side



## Aaron (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm very concerned about the beautiful blue Betta I bought my son Aaron in July '07 for his birthday. We have kept it in a clean tank with a a plant we grew from bulbs that said they were indigenous to its region. We have been feeding it just a little of the food it said was its normal food in the wild (possibly blood worms?). The tank has a filter/oxygen tube. I've done everything I know how to do.

It went to our neighbor's house over Thanksgiving and came back sluggish. (It got a little sluggish when it got colder outside, too.)

It doesn't seem interested in eating. It floats crooked or almost on its side (but it's alive). What do you think is going on? Is there anything we can do?

Thanks,

Alicia


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

What are your water parameters? If the water quality is bad he could be unwell. Also what temperature do you keep the tank at? They become very sluggish when the temperature is too low. Maybe your heater is not working properly. Do you have a heater?


----------



## 3863 (Nov 17, 2007)

Being a tropical fish,
I think it might be to cold.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

My best guesses would be, like the others, water temperature or maybe some cantamination of the water from cleaning products, cooking, or some other cantamination caused by the heat in the haous(smoke from a fireplace maybe) or from other trivial source that we take for granted.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

it could be swim bladder disease. it will start off like that. then he will have trouble keeping at the bottom then he will soon enough die. i don't know any treatments but thats what happened to my mollie. tell me if it gets worse.


----------

